# Antennas Direct/ The new LaCrosse



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

This is one antenna I have been waiting with anticipation for . So, in order to better evaluate its capabilities, I have ordered one. Looking forward to its arrival and will give you some feedback once I have tried it. Charlotte will be a tough market for it since we have antenna towers in about a 200 degree spread.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Link?


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

Nick said:


> Link?


http://www.antennasdirect.com/lacrosse.html


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey it isn't cheap, but based on the overall size and what they say it can do, it is worth it. The one thing I like about Antennas Direct is how they stand behind their products. I love Channel Master, but my 4221 has really eroded on its stems in less than a year. This is a nice antenna, lets just see if it can deliver.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> ...my 4221 has really eroded on its stems in less than a year. ...


What does that mean? Can you translate for us old farts?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Jeff... let me know when you see an antenna that will bring in my WPB stations from 80 miles away. :lol:


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

The tips of the 4221 and 4228 can be trimmed, or cut off to give you higher gain above channel 50, but at the expense below 30. I have 2 due to winds that have bent due to corrosion. This is a know issue with the Andrews Corporation and will be modified in the future as there wont be any UHF above 59.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

My Lacrosse should be here Saturday, of course they are calling for rain, but wont keep me from installing. Hopefully I can let you guys know something about it on Saturday and Sunday. It looks neat, now if it will perform.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

How "new" is the LaCrosse. There is a house in my neighborhood that has something that looks an awful lot like the LaCrosse, however they had it for at least 6 months or more. It's been driving me crazy as to what it is. I beleive Weingard had a "square" antenna but the pics I've seen of the Weingard showed the square in a vertical position. This one was mouted the same way the LaCrosse is shown. We live in the Cleveland antenna farm so an omnidirectional is the best way to go. I tried a Radio Shack omni at my old house, however the amplifier overloaded so I just did ot use the power inserter. I'm even closer to the transmitters now than I was before.


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

Michael P said:


> How "new" is the LaCrosse. There is a house in my neighborhood that has something that looks an awful lot like the LaCrosse, however they had it for at least 6 months or more. .


Most likely the SS Sharpshooter. I pre-paid for the LaCrosse and it was finally released/shipped in Feb.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

How does the SS Sharpshooter compair to the LaCrosse?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I just Googled the SS Sharpshooter. That's not what I saw on this house. It looks just like the LaCrosse, a gray square on the same kind of mount as a DBS dish.

It's the Winegard SQUARE Shooter! They make both the SQUARE and SHARP shooter.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Jeff McClellan said:


> The tips of the 4221 and 4228 can be trimmed, or cut off to give you higher gain above channel 50, but at the expense below 30. I have 2 due to winds that have bent due to corrosion. This is a know issue with the Andrews Corporation and will be modified in the future as there wont be any UHF above 59.


Jeff,

I'm still using my 8 year old Winegard GhostKiller, like the one that I shipped to you about 7 years ago. The signal, as always, is stunning. I hadn't had any need to replace it. Also, I found out that I didn't need the rotor. So, I removed it and installed it for my dad, who is retired in Florida. I put up a Ghostkiller for my next door neighbor, who gets the same stunning results.

The spectrum give back will be for channels 52-69 on February 17, 2009. Originally, they were going to take the VHF channels, but the NAB lobbied and complained.

Now, a lot of the stations broadcasting in the UHF spectrum will return to VHF.

So, if your current analog is VHF, and the HD is UHF, you will need to replace any antenna that you have purchased that is UHF only.

So, I'd stay away from the UHF only antennas, unless you want it only for the short term.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Michael P said:


> I just Googled the SS Sharpshooter. That's not what I saw on this house. It looks just like the LaCrosse, a gray square on the same kind of mount as a DBS dish.
> 
> It's the Winegard SQUARE Shooter! They make both the SQUARE and SHARP shooter.


You don't mean the Sharpshooter.

It;s the Winegard Squareshooter that is square like the LaCrosse.


----------



## z0z0 (Apr 18, 2006)

Jeff McClellan said:


> My Lacrosse should be here Saturday, of course they are calling for rain, but wont keep me from installing. Hopefully I can let you guys know something about it on Saturday and Sunday. It looks neat, now if it will perform.


Hello Jeff. Did you test out the Lacrosse yet?

I have a SS-2000 and find it to be a better solution than a CM4428+CM4221+AP4700 solution. Now I am wondering how much better the Lacrosse is for HDTV.

I look forward to hearing from you

Z


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Is this the same Lacrosse company that makes weather stations and "atomic" clocks?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

z0z0 said:


> Hello Jeff. Did you test out the Lacrosse yet?


Jeff posted a summary here.

I'll send him a message to check this thread so you can ask him your questions.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

kc1ih said:


> Is this the same Lacrosse company that makes weather stations and "atomic" clocks?


Nope -- Antennas Direct is the manufacturer. Lacrosse is simply the product name for the antenna.


----------

